# Websites that offer trademark services



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, has anyone used an online service to trademark in the USA? 

Thanks


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Why not just go to uspto.gov and do the filing yourself? Save $$$ on the middle man.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I have done the filing myself - it takes a couple of hours to get everything together, but it is not such a big deal. Definitely save money that way!


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone have any trouble getting a trademark after it had been previously been marked "abandoned"/"dead"? 

Jo


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

I have done six of my own at USPTO on line. It is fairly easy to do yourself. Total cost of registeration was about 500.00 each. You can do it also. Each took about 2 yrs. to Register 
Slydaug


----------



## z!ll^h0ne (Dec 28, 2007)

yes! Legal Zoom.com. They're out of California. Appears legitmate. Reads legitmate. i even had some drawings copywriiten through them. Check it out!
That's:
LegalZoom.com


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

how much did legal zoom charge?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i've been waiting over a year for mine.....it was suspended a few times over an issue with norstrom...b.s. if you ask me......

and i had a law firm in nyc do mine...screw them.... they wouldnt return emails or anything...so i just found out my reference number and thinking about doing a few trademarks

b


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Any of those on-line, legal service companies should be able to do it for you - but it's easy to do it yourself. Check-out "Resources" in the Site Navigation menu on the left side of this page. It takes a couple of hours to fill out and submit the forms and a year or so to get your trademark.


----------



## KimB (Dec 11, 2007)

If you do it yourself you can ask all the questions you want by email and they are quick to respond


----------

